# is anyone at cabopino



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

hi all just wondering if anyone was at camping cabopino near malaga waned to know if campsite was busy and what the weather is like. :lol: :evil: :roll:


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

No campsite in spain is full they will be glad of your custom 
The weather is very pleasent all very nice enjoy your holiday

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/Spain.htm


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for that heading down there next week just wondered if anyone was on the site we sail to bilbao on jan 3rd then take our time down there don't like to much rush nowadays trying to plan three stopping points on way down.


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*Cabopino*

See you there on 31st.Leaving Florantilles tomorrow after three eventful but enjoyable months.
I will post review when we get to Marbella.


----------



## Blackbird15 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi

We left a few days ago and it was fairly busy. Most of the decent pitches for reasonable TV reception have been taken (if that's important to you), but there were a few on the higher terraces which were free and quite a few under the trees at the lower part of the site. The weather has been great recently, albeit a little cooler than usual, but the forecast is for rain from tomorrow and pretty much the same for the next week or so!!

I hope that helps

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

we were booked on Capobina in January this year(2008) drove in looked for a pitch and promply moved on, worst site I have ever seen, if you end up at the bottom of the site take your thermals too many trees blocking out the sun....also take plenty of Level Blocks, you will need them...
We had booked and paid through C&CC, luckily managed to get money back when we arrived home to UK, this is only my opinion of the site, others may have enjoyed it....we could not get a suitable pitch on 7th January...


----------



## Blackbird15 (Nov 21, 2005)

would agree with Sandyhill's sentiments (although probably not the worst site I've seen), as it certainly wasn't the sort of site we like (that's why we moved on), but many of the people on site had been coming back for years and love it. Now at La Aldea in El Rocio - much more like it for our tastes.


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*cabapino*

Well should have listened to comments,arrived at 2pm left at 3pm.
Pitch that was allocated would not fit small tent.Rest that were left
would have needed landrover not hymer.
On a positive note,they gave refund of deposit without any real hassle.
We're now on Marbella playa, about three killometers away Flat,Dry,Cheaper,sky ok and as you can see good internet access which by the way is also cheaper.
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL
Chris & Maurice.


----------

